# 18 month not talking



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

My daughter is just turned 18 months and isn't talking . Neither does she wave goodbye or point. How concerned at this age should I be ? X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I think she should be saying a few words by now, has she had her hearing checked??

Nic
Xx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

No haven't had her hearing checked but really don't think its that. If a program came on she liked and she was in the other room she would run in to see it.

Do u think I should take her to the gp ? She babbles , and says dad and nan a lot but don't think she's saying it as the actual word for them just saying it


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Your Health visitor is the best person to see, they are much more familiar with developmental milestones etc so I would give them a call, if only to put your mind at rest, the fact that she is babbling is a very good sign, but do have your HV look at her if your concerned

Nic
Xx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

K thanks I will give her a ring x


----------

